# Ajigasawa, Japan



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

sweet edit dude, im jelly


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice edit. 

Where did you get/what is that instrumental/beat?


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice edit. I don't think jealous begins to describe my emotions right now. Can't wait til I'm not broke to go and take a trip out to Japan!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, the beat is from a group called Ratatat. They have a bunch of sick beats and they are all instrumentals. This year has been crazy with the snow over here. We literally have three times the average snowfall for December in my area.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

That is sick


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks man, here is another one. I'm gonna spam the site with it. 

Hakkoda, Japan


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude your killing me! In 14 days I will be in japan riding that pow. Looks like the birdman handles it well too.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

ETM said:


> Dude your killing me! In 14 days I will be in japan riding that pow. Looks like the birdman handles it well too.


Are you going up to Niseko? I am one prefecture below Hokkaido, but if you come donw here, I can take you to Hakkoda. Don't know what your schedule is like!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I am staying at Rusutsu for 9 days then I have 2 nights in tokyo. Looks like you guys are getting the best of it down there.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Well Hakkoda has more snow than Rusutsu, but Rusutsu is getting constant refresh of new snow. That's all that matters!

Rusutsu Resort, Rusutsu, Hokkaido (SnowJapan ski & snowboard resorts in Hokkaido, Japan


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I know I check about 3 times a day LOL.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

dude these videos are badass :thumbsup: keep 'em coming


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree. He is keeping a lot of people sane by posting the vids.
Ps what are you using to edit?


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

ETM,

Dude I've got a reason pass for Rusutsu, I might see you up there if you'll be there on a weekend.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Will be there for 9 days straight starting on the 21st which is a saturday.The 21st,22nd,28th and 29th are all weekend days that I will be boarding. Send me a pm if you like and we can hook up for some crazy tree runs


----------



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

How did you attach the camera to the tail of your board?

Jim


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I use the suction cup mount for gopro, and to answer ETM's question, I use iMovie and some patience. Takes me about 2.5 hours to transfer, edit and rip each of these. Maybe a little longer. But I am pretty slow at it.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is Geto Japan, from my trip report thread.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

That looks so awesome, looks like I'm adding Japan to list of places to ride.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Just came back from Hakkoda yesterday, Officially the 3rd deepest resort in the world! 430cm as of today


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

How close is Hakkoda from Niseko? I'll be in Niseko from Jan 28th to Feb 7th. Would love to ride there


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

JVee said:


> How close is Hakkoda from Niseko? I'll be in Niseko from Jan 28th to Feb 7th. Would love to ride there


Well it's like a 5 hour ride on the train almost, plus you gotta gets from Aomori City after that. A plane from Sapporo to Aomori would be like 30 minutes or less but obviously more expensive. Hokkaido is rather isolated from Honshu, you can't drive to and from, only train, plane or boat. If you do come, let's GOOOOOOO!!!!! haha


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Is Niseko the current deepest snow resort globally? Hakkoda looks incredible, as does Myoko. Two places I definately have to check!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Hakkoda has over 3 feet more snow than Niseko. But at both places that is measured in an "approved" area. The bowls and backside as well as areas that do not get Consistently get tracked are sure to be MUCH deeper.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Jvee - That area of mountains; Niseko, Yotei and Rusutsu have fantastic snow quality. I'm usually at Rusutsu once a week and man the slack country's been great the last few weeks. Send me a PM when you're in Niseko, I've been looking for an excuse to hit that place up this season:thumbsup:

As usual the best stuff is in the back country, Asahidake and Daisetsuzan are deeper than my waist at the moment with super fresh powder... it's been dumping all week.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i have said it enough. its like a broken record now "look at all of the snow you have [insert random complains about lack of snow], im jelly" cool videos, glad someone is enjoying the winter


----------

